# in javascript input erstellen



## d.lumpi (1. Feb 2021)

hi wie kann man in javascript einen input erstellen? ich weis es leider nur in java. kann mir das bitte wer sagen?
Bitte danke 
LG


----------



## mihe7 (1. Feb 2021)

d.lumpi hat gesagt.:


> hi wie kann man in javascript einen input erstellen?


Die ECMAScript-Spezifikation enthält m. E. keinen Weg dafür, d. h. der Spaß ist abhängig von der Umgebung. Im Browser funktioniert z. B. https://developer.mozilla.org/de/docs/Web/API/Window/prompt, für Node.js gibt es diverse Module. Außerdem lässt sich im Browser natürlich der DOM um ein input-Element erweitern.


----------



## d.lumpi (1. Feb 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Die ECMAScript-Spezifikation enthält m. E. keinen Weg dafür, d. h. der Spaß ist abhängig von der Umgebung. Im Browser funktioniert z. B. https://developer.mozilla.org/de/docs/Web/API/Window/prompt, für Node.js gibt es diverse Module. Außerdem lässt sich im Browser natürlich der DOM um ein input-Element erweitern.


ah, vielen dank!


----------



## d.lumpi (1. Feb 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Die ECMAScript-Spezifikation enthält m. E. keinen Weg dafür, d. h. der Spaß ist abhängig von der Umgebung. Im Browser funktioniert z. B. https://developer.mozilla.org/de/docs/Web/API/Window/prompt, für Node.js gibt es diverse Module. Außerdem lässt sich im Browser natürlich der DOM um ein input-Element erweitern.


geht irgendwie nicht ich nutze nämlich microsoft edge muss mal chrome probieren vielleicht gehts dann


----------



## d.lumpi (1. Feb 2021)

d.lumpi hat gesagt.:


> geht irgendwie nicht ich nutze nämlich microsoft edge muss mal chrome probieren vielleicht gehts dann


uh ich hab mich nur vertippt es geht danke vielmals


----------

